# Dar / tomar por saco /culo



## Wladimir

¡Hola!

Me podrían explicar, por favor, ¿qué siginfican y en qué situaciones se podían usar estas expresiones?

También leí “irse a tomar por saco”, “mandar a alquien a tomar por saco”. 

Me las encontré leyendo algunos artículos de Arturo Pérez-Reverte en sus libros “El patente de Corso” y “Con ánimo de ofender”.

¿Son muy vulgares estas expresiones? Ya sé que don Arturo no repara mucho en expresiones y su palabra preferida es “cojones” y sus derivadas que usa con mucha maestría en todas las situaciones y parece que podría pasar sin ayuda de otras palabras si se planteara una tarea así.
  

Un saludo,
Vladimir.


----------



## laydiC

*Dar por saco= molestar  *
*vete a tomar por saco= vete a la mierda... *
*se ha ido a tomar por saco= se fue a la mierda...* 

es una expresión coloquial un poco fuerte utilizada en España.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

*Dar por saco* quiere decir molestar, hacer rabiar a alguién.
*Mandar a alguién a tomar por saco*, es una expresión que se usa para decirle a alguién que _no deseas que esté en un sitio pues molesta o no está donde debe estar_.

Sí, son un poco vulgares. En vez de usar esas podrías hacer uso de:
_Dar por saco_ : molestar
_Mandar a tomar por saco (culo)_ : Vete de aquí o bien Déjame(nos) tranquilos.

Espero sirva


----------



## chics

Buenos días,

el _saco_ es el _culo_, _dar por saco_ es meter la polla en el culo de alguien y _tomar por saco_ que te la metan.

Como verás, no es una expresión recomendable en una gala de la embajada (o copiando a odalina, en la recepción de gala de los reyes), pero en otras situaciones se utiliza bastante. A Pérez-Reverte, por ejemplo, le encantan este tipo de expresiones cuando escribe.

El significado ya te lo han dado.

Saludos.


----------



## AliceAliceT

para "mandar a alguien a tomar por sacor" también puede decirse "mandar a alguien a tomar viento fresco". Es coloquial pero quizá más suave aunque normalmente referido a una tercera persona (lo mandé a tomar viento fresco). Para decirlo directamente a alguien es más común vete a tomar por saco


----------



## hp83

Hola!

La expresión irse a tomar por saco yo también la he oído en el contexto de "irse muy lejos", por ejemplo:
La panadería de la esquina estaba cerrada, así que me tuve ir a tomar por saco (o a tomar por culo) para comprar el pan.


----------



## Hatilaus

A este paso, se me va a quedar mala fama, pero...

La expresión es como un circunloquio y, a su vez, ha sido recortado. En su origen (que yo lo he oído completo), la expresión es:

"Dar por donde se rompe el saco". 

Curiosa forma de evitar decir "culo". Y, a fuerza de elipsis, queda en lo que queda.


----------



## Najwa83

hp83 said:


> Hola!
> 
> La expresión irse a tomar por saco yo también la he oído en el contexto de "irse muy lejos", por ejemplo:
> La panadería de la esquina estaba cerrada, así que me tuve ir a tomar por saco (o a tomar por culo) para comprar el pan.


 

Yo ahí utilizaría "tuve que ir al quinto pino" me parece mas correcto.


----------



## suzette*

siempre en el contexto de "irse muy lejos", otra expresión seguramente poco recomandable en un gala de la embajada es: "irse al quinto coño"...


----------



## Jellby

suzette* said:


> siempre en el contexto de "irse muy lejos", otra expresión seguramente poco recomandable en un gala de la embajada es: "irse al quinto coño"...



Ni lo uno ni lo otro: "irse al quinto jaral".


----------



## Antpax

Jellby said:


> Ni lo uno ni lo otro: "irse al quinto jaral".


 
¿De dónde es esa Jelby? Es que no me suena haberla oído nunca. Yo siempre he usado las que se han mencionado "al quinto pino", "al quinto coño" o si estoy entre colegas "a tomar por culo".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## mithrellas

AliceAliceT said:


> para "mandar a alguien a tomar por sacor" también puede decirse "mandar a alguien a tomar viento fresco". Es coloquial pero quizá más suave aunque normalmente referido a una tercera persona (lo mandé a tomar viento fresco). Para decirlo directamente a alguien es más común vete a tomar por saco


 
Yo creo que también se le puede decir directamente a alguien (otra cosa es cómo le siente al que lo recibe) p. ej. ¿por qué no te vas con viento fresco?


----------



## chics

También puedes decir: _Vete a tomar viento._


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En vez de mandar alguien a *tomar por saco*, también se le puede mandar a *hacer gárgaras* (más sano) o a *freir monas* (un poco salvaje). Sin olvidar la temática principal de este otro puñeteril hilo aún vigente.


----------



## chics

También uno se puede preocupar de que el otro coma bien y mandarle a *freir espárragos*.


----------



## bantza2001

Hola, 

queria pregutnar que significa exactamente la expresion ¨dar por saco¨. 
Por ejemplo: Los viajes me dan un poco por saco.

hay algún sinónimo?


gracias, 
A


----------



## Lucibelle

Hola,
En esta frase significa que viajar te fastida, te molesta, te agobia. 
Bueno, eso es lo que yo entiendo al leer la frase así, pero puede cambiar un poco según el contexto.

Espero haber ayudado.


----------



## su123

Hola:

Sí, quiere decir fastidiar, pero... ¿No sería "dar por el saco"?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por estos runbos no se usa. Diríamos me hartan, me fastidian, me molestan. ¿A eso se refiere la frase?


----------



## Argónida

Efectivamente, quiere decir fasidiar, molestar... 

En cuanto a lo de "dar por _el_ saco", dependerá de las zonas. Aquí es normal sin el artículo.

Por último, aclararé que "dar por saco" es un eufemismo de la mucho más grosera "dar por culo".


----------



## aceituna

su123 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Sí, quiere decir fastidiar, pero... ¿No sería "dar por el saco"?


 
Yo lo he oído de las dos formas, pero con más frecuencia sin el artículo...


----------



## Lucibelle

Hola,
tienes razón. Es verdad que también existe esta expresión, pero me parece que aquí sería lo mismo decir una cosa que la otra. Claro que falta algo de contexto. Me parece de todos modos que en este tipo de expresiones, que son muy orales, se tiende a quitar los artículos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Argónida said:


> Efectivamente, quiere decir fasidiar, molestar...
> 
> En cuanto a lo de "dar por _el_ saco", dependerá de las zonas. Aquí es normal sin el artículo.
> 
> Por último, aclararé que "dar por saco" es un eufemismo de la mucho más grosera "dar por culo".


 
jajajajaja 

Bueno, y eso que le den a uno por el culo, ¿es que le gusta o que le disgusta? Me imagino que depende de quién lo diga, porque si le gusta que le den por el culo, le debe fascinar viajar.

No sé cómo poner las caras sonrientes; aquí debería ir una con carcajadas.


----------



## Antpax

aceituna said:


> Yo lo he oído de las dos formas, pero con más frecuencia sin el artículo...


 
Yo también lo he oído de las dos formas, aunque cuando es "por saco" creo que es más normal sin el. Cuando usamos la versión más fuerte ("por (el) culo) por norma general cuando lleva artículo es que la molestia es mayor, pronunciado "es que me da por ellll culo".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## su123

Hola de nuevo:

En Goggle hay 25.400 entradas sin artículo, frente a tan solo 2.920 con artículo.  Me sigue gustando más con el artículo


----------



## Arrius

El _saco_ a que se refiere la expresión debe de ser el _escroto_, de modo que es parecida a otras expresiones biológicas como _me está tocando las pelotas_ con el mismo sentido_._


----------



## Antpax

Arrius said:


> El _saco_ a que se refiere la expresión debe de ser el _escroto_, de modo que es parecida a otros expresiones biológicas como _me esta tocando las pelotas_ con el mismo sentido_._


 
Jooder que buena , no había caído, pero quizá sea esa la explicación. Me descubro.

Ant


----------



## Fernando

Disiento de que sea un eufemismo de "dar por c...". Al menos en mi percepción tienen la misma fuerza como taco, tanto una como otra, y deben evitarse en los mismos ambientes.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bantza2001 said:


> Hola,
> 
> queria pregutnar que significa exactamente la expresion ¨dar por saco¨.
> Por ejemplo: Los viajes me dan un poco por saco.
> 
> hay algún sinónimo?
> 
> gracias,
> A


 
Si es con la connotación que dicen los compañerso , que me imagino que sí, por la cantidad de post...pues debería ser ""los viajes me dan por el saco".

Pero no me puedo quedar con la duda. yo apenas leí el titulo, pense que se trataba de algo mas que todo comercial, es decir, Los viajes ( para vender/comercializar algo) me dejan de ganacia tanto por cada saco...
Dios mio, no sé de donde lo saque, pero tenia que decirlo.

Saludos
Rosangelus


----------



## Laztana

Hola,
a ver si alguien lo ve (y lo usa) como yo :

"ese viaje da por (el) saco" = estoy molesta o fastidiada con ese viaje
"ese viaje *me* da por el saco" = significa que me da igual, que me importa un bledo, con una connotación negativa.

Es como cuando alguien dice en un enfado "me da por el saco lo que digas/pienses...", está diciendo que le es indiferente lo que digas ¿no?

¿qué opináis?


----------



## Antpax

Laztana said:


> Hola,
> a ver si alguien lo ve (y lo usa) como yo :
> 
> "ese viaje da por (el) saco" = estoy molesta o fastidiada con ese viaje
> "ese viaje *me* da por el saco" = significa que me da igual, que me importa un bledo, con una connotación negativa.
> 
> Es como cuando alguien dice en un enfado "me da por el saco lo que digas/pienses...", está diciendo que le es indiferente lo que digas ¿no?
> 
> ¿qué opináis?


 
Uf no sé, no me suena, pero puede ser algo regional, aunque en el contexto adecuado no creo que haya problema en entenderlo así.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## alepsi

Laztana said:


> "ese viaje da por (el) saco" = estoy molesta o fastidiada con ese viaje
> "ese viaje *me* da por el saco" = significa que me da igual, que me importa un bledo, con una connotación negativa.
> 
> Es como cuando alguien dice en un enfado "me da por el saco lo que digas/pienses...", está diciendo que le es indiferente lo que digas ¿no?


 
¡Hola! En Argentina usamos dos frases parecidas para expresar estos dos significados que mencionás:

"*Dar por las pelotas*": me molesta, me fastidia ("Me da por las pelotas que me avisen a último momento")
"*Pasárselo por las pelotas*": sería no dar importancia, ignorar, que le sea indiferente ("Se pasó por las pelotas todo lo que le dije" o "¿Sabés por dónde me paso lo que me decís?"). 

No son expresiones muy finas, pero en un momento de enojo... 

Saludos,
Alepsi


----------



## Laztana

alepsi said:


> "*Pasárselo por las pelotas*": sería no dar importancia, ignorar, que le sea indiferente ("Se pasó por las pelotas todo lo que le dije" o "¿Sabés por dónde me paso lo que me decís?").



esa expresión también es común aquí ¿pero nadie más usa lo de "me da por el saco" con ese significado? pues va a ser sólo una cosa de por aquí arriba


----------



## bantza2001

Muchas Gracias A Todos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A


----------



## Jellby

alepsi said:


> "*Pasárselo por las pelotas*": sería no dar importancia, ignorar, que le sea indiferente ("Se pasó por las pelotas todo lo que le dije" o "¿Sabés por dónde me paso lo que me decís?").



Así no lo he oído, pero "pasárselo por el forro" o "pasárselo por el arco del triunfo" sí.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá decimos que me lo paso por:

los huevos
los tanates (es lo mismo que los huevos)
las berijas (ídem)
las pelotas 
el culo
el arco del triunfo
el campanario
la zona pubococcígea (esto se lo digo a un amigo mío que es doctor)


----------



## Elisabetha76

Veamos...en Andalucia (España) lo usamos de dos formas:
"dar por saco"= alguien que fastidia a otro tratando de irritarlo
"dar por el saco"= es joder a alguién. Pero con la misma intención que en la primera, solo  que mucho más fastidioso. En otros idiomas, como en italiano usa la palabra vaffanculo, osea, dar por culo, palabra que también usamos en Andalucía muy a menudo dependiendo de la irritabilidad y la gente que nos acompañe.


----------



## Dani California

Hola a todos
Yo siempre he oído "dar por saco", sin el artículo, y entendido que esta expresión es mas "light" que la de "dar por culo", también tengo oídas las expresiones "por saquero" y "por saquera" para llamar a alguien pesado, molesto o fastidioso.
Saludos


----------



## Chencho43

Hola, me gustaría saber sólo por curiosidad si alguien conoce el origen de la expresión "a tomar por culo" (en el sentido de estar demasiado lejos).

Muchas gracias


----------



## bb008

Hola

Pocas veces he escuchado esa expresión, pero yo la identifico en sentido de hacer algo demasiado difícil, o algo es demasiado difícil de hacer, ejecutar, en vez de estar demasiado lejos.


----------



## Ube

Hola:
En españa es una forma grosera de mandar a freir espárragos a alguien y se refiere a que le den por el culo.
Saludos.


----------



## Cecilio

Os recuerdo que en este foro participan hablantes no nativos que tal vez desconocen que expresiones como "a tomar por culo" o "dar por el culo" son realmente malsonantes, cosa que conviene indicar.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pues vaya, yo pensaba que era tomar de beber... cosa que definitivamente es difícil de hacer por el culo.


----------



## Namarne

Sí, pero Chencho43 es español, creo, y él pregunta por un sentido concreto de la expresión: "en el sentido de estar demasiado lejos". 
Yo no puedo decir que no lo haya oído, en ese sentido (_estaba lejísimos, nos hizo andar hasta a tomar por culo_). Válgame Dios, qué malsonante . 
Yo desde luego desconozco el origen de esta grosería.  
Un saludo, 
N


----------



## Namarne

ToñoTorreón said:


> Pues vaya, yo pensaba que era tomar de beber... cosa que definitivamente es difícil de hacer por el culo.


Jajajaja, ¿no se dice "vete a tomar por culo" en México? 
(Es puro interés lingüístico.)


----------



## Ube

Cecilio said:


> Os recuerdo que en este foro participan hablantes no nativos que tal vez desconocen que expresiones como "a tomar por culo" o "dar por el culo" son realmente malsonantes, cosa que conviene indicar.


Hola:
He indicado que es grosero.
También tengo que completar mi mensaje anterior y confirmar que también se utiliza para decir que algo está muy lejos de forma bastante vulgar.
En un foro sobre la lengua no se debe tener miedo a abordar cuestiones del habla cotidiana.
Saludos.


----------



## Cecilio

Ube said:


> Hola:
> He indicado que es grosero.
> También tengo que completar mi mensaje anterior y confirmar que también se utiliza para decir que algo está muy lejos de forma bastante vulgar.
> En un foro sobre la lengua no se debe tener miedo a abordar cuestiones del habla cotidiana.
> Saludos.



Hola, Ube. En tu aportación nº 4 a este hilo dices que es grosera una frase pero luego la ejemplificas con una expresión igual de grosera, pero sin mencionar ese hecho.


----------



## Fernando

Pues entiendo que:

1) todo empezó cuando alguien le mandó a otro a que le sodomizaran (entiendo que en presunción de que tal actividad no le era ni ajena ni ingrata al aludido). "Vete a tomar..."

2) Se cruzó con otras expresiones que le mandaban al otro lejos, en ambos casos indicándole al recipietario del exabrupto que su presencia no era bienvenida. "Vete al quinto...", "Vete a freír espárragos"...

3) Se identifica la sodomización con "estar lejos".

4) Se acepta con alegría y gozo dicha actividad sexual alternativa. "Fuimos al sitio que nos recomendaste. Tuvimos que ir a tomar ... pero lo pasamos estupendamente."


----------



## Namarne

bb008 said:


> Pocas veces he escuchado esa expresión, pero yo la identifico en sentido de hacer algo demasiado difícil, o algo es demasiado difícil de hacer ejecutar.


No necesariamente. Sólo las primeras veces.


----------



## Fernando

Namarne said:


> No necesariamente. Sólo las primeras veces.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México para mandar a alguien lejos, muy lejos, le decimos que se vaya a la chingada, a la rechingada o a la quinta chingada.


----------



## Fernando

Es que en México sois muy machos.

Por favor ponle un signo de admiración a "chingada" (sobre todo a la quinta).


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Fernando Cuidado con el chiste...
de que _"aqui en Mexico todos somos machoooosss!!!!"_
y le responde un venezolano, "_oye vale! allá en Venezuela somos hombres y mujeres, pero gozamos que jodeeeee!!"_


----------



## falbala84

Pues aquí se usa bastante, no digo que en el habla culta, pero es muy cotidiano:

-¿Dónde habéis ido a por el hielo?
-Hemos tenido que ir a tomar por culo porque por aquí estaba todo cerrado.

-¿Dónde queda su casa?
-Ufff, en a tomar por culo... (o "en tomar por culo").

Es vulgar, pero no malsonante (aquí).

Lo de mandar a alguien "a tomar por culo" sí es malsonante... obviamente jeje.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No entendí tu comentario, Fernando.


----------



## bb008

Namarne said:


> No necesariamente. Sólo las primeras veces.


 


Fernando said:


>


 

Diosssss, no me dí cuenta de lo que dije.


----------



## Fernando

ToñoTorreón said:


> No entendí tu comentario, Fernando.



Que, como indica Cecilio, se debería señalar las expresiones vulgares (como por ejemplo, ch...).

En cuanto a lo de la quinta, mi admiración se extiende más a la semántica que a la gramática.


----------



## krolaina

El equivalente no vulgar: *vete a tomar vientos*.

Edit. Un hilo similar.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Otra expresión para indicar lo mismo sin ser vulgar es "el quinto pino".

Por cierto el otro día, tras llegar a Barcelona de milagro viniendo de Madrid, salió de mi boca el "a tomar por culo" cuando expliqué a la gente, familia, etc. dónde se encuentra la puerta S de la Terminal 4 de Barajas: ahí dentro debería haber servicio de taxi...


----------



## krolaina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> dónde se encuentra la puerta S de la Terminal 4 de Barajas: ahí dentro debería haber servicio de taxi...


 
Esto directamente está* en el quinto coñ*. *


----------



## bb008

krolaina said:


> Esto directamente está* en el quinto coñ*. *


 

¡Ah!, esa expresión si la conozco, tú ves así si puede entender...


----------



## RIU

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Por cierto el otro día, tras llegar a Barcelona de milagro viniendo de Madrid, salió de mi boca el "a tomar por culo" cuando expliqué a la gente, familia, etc. dónde se encuentra la puerta S de la Terminal 4 de Barajas: ahí dentro debería haber servicio de taxi...


 


krolaina said:


> Esto directamente está* en el quinto coñ*. *


 
Y te indican que está a 20 minutos, cierto, pero yendo con un cohete en el culo.


----------



## Fernando

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Por cierto el otro día, tras llegar a Barcelona de milagro viniendo de Madrid, salió de mi boca el "a tomar por culo" cuando expliqué a la gente, familia, etc. dónde se encuentra la puerta S de la Terminal 4 de Barajas:



Pues sí, ahí utilizaste la expresión con propiedad.


----------



## Breogan

¿Y no os suena _"a tomar por saco"_?
No es tan grosera y creo que también tiene el doble significado.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Breogan said:


> ¿Y no os suena _"a tomar por saco"_?
> No es tan grosera y creo que también tiene el doble significado.


 
¡Hola, Breogan!

Ésa a mí me suena más para mandar a alguien a paseo y punto, mientras que "a tomar por culo" creo que puede utilizarse tanto para expresar lejanía como para decirle a alguien, eso, que se pierda por ahí.


----------



## Omegasr

Fernando said:


> Pues entiendo que:
> 
> 1) todo empezó cuando alguien le mandó a otro a que le sodomizaran (entiendo que en presunción de que tal actividad no le era ni ajena ni ingrata al aludido). "Vete a tomar..."
> 
> 2) Se cruzó con otras expresiones que le mandaban al otro lejos, en ambos casos indicándole al recipietario del exabrupto que su presencia no era bienvenida. "Vete al quinto...", "Vete a freír espárragos"...
> 
> 3) Se identifica la sodomización con "estar lejos".
> 
> 4) Se acepta con alegría y gozo dicha actividad sexual alternativa.
> "Fuimos al sitio que nos recomendaste. Tuvimos que ir a tomar ... pero lo pasamos estupendamente."


Me queda claro el significado, pero no me dice nada. En México no tiene sentido. Hay otras expresiones más acordes con nuestra idiosincracia, como lo siguiente, para parafrasear el punto 4: "FUIMOS AL SITIO QUE NOS RECOMENDASTE. TUVIMOS QUÉ IR HASTA CASA DE LA CHINGADA, PERO LA PASAMOS ESTUPENDAMENTE!!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Omegasr said:


> Me queda claro el significado, pero no me dice nada. En México no tiene sentido. Hay otras expresiones más acordes con nuestra idiosincracia, como lo siguiente, para parafrasear el punto 4: "FUIMOS AL SITIO QUE NOS RECOMENDASTE. TUVIMOS QUÉ IR HASTA CASA DE LA CHINGADA, PERO LA PASAMOS ESTUPENDAMENTE!!


 
Otra es:
Tuvimos que ir allá donde da vuelta el aire...


----------



## krolaina

ToñoTorreón said:


> Otra es:
> Tuvimos que ir allá donde da vuelta el aire...


 
Y versionando...*donde el viento da la vuelta* (por aquí).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Me suena haberlo dicho ya en otro hilo: por aquí también se dice "allá donde Jesucristo perdió la alpargata".


----------



## Fernando

...o dio las tres voces.


----------



## Antpax

..o perdió el mechero. (Aunque la conozco con Dios, pero más o menos es lo mismo).


----------



## Yellow Duck

He escuchado, "en casa del carajo vive fulanito."


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,

1. “ tomar por saco” no se explica en el diccionario
de Rae. No lo comprendo.

2. Tampoco comprendo “ gastar bromas a su santa
Madre o Santa María. “ Es increíble que la madre de 
Jota es una santa..!!

Ayudenme a comprenderlo.

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


Hay que saber reise de uno mismo primero y luego poder 
reirse con (y no de) los demás.
El que gasta bromas y 
no las tolera tiene un serio problema, porque no todos son 
como tú Jota, y claro en un momento dado pueden mandarlo
atomar por saco o decirle por la vía menos diplomática que
le gaste la broma a su santa madre.
En fin... bromas aparte, que tengo ganas echarme una siesta
y no me dejan, jo...


----------



## Antpax

Hola Hiro:

Se trata de eufemismos, para suavizar un poco los insultos que realmente se quieren decir.

Tomar por saco = tomar por culo, es decir, mandar a alguien a que le sodomicen
Santa Madre = su puta madre.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Antpax said:


> Hola Hiro:
> 
> Se trata de eufemismos, para suavizar un poco los insultos que realmente se quieren decir.
> 
> Tomar por saco = tomar por culo, es decir, mandar a alguien a que le sodomicen
> Santa Madre = su puta madre.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


Muchas gracias, Antpax

Yo necesitaria el diccionario editado por ti, !!


No me imaginaba que las puntas son santas !!!

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Antpax

Hiro Sasaki said:


> No me imaginaba que las puntas son santas !!!
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Habrá de todo supongo . Ahora en serio, a veces se usa la palabra "santo" o "santo" para darle énfasis a la frase, sin que sea malsonante. Por ejemplo: "te pasas todo el santo día durmiendo sin hacer nada". También se podría usar "te pasas todo el puto día durmiendo..", pero sería muy vulgar.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Antpax said:


> Habrá de todo supongo . Ahora en serio, a veces se usa la palabra "santo" o "santo" para darle énfasis a la frase, sin que sea malsonante. Por ejemplo: "te pasas todo el santo día durmiendo sin hacer nada". También se podría usar "te pasas todo el puto día durmiendo..", pero sería muy vulgar.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Si, yo sé que hay de todo en cualquier país. Hay putas que
no sean santas y diablos o diablas (??).

saludos

Hiro Sasaki .


----------



## Mangato

Buenos día Hiro, para tí buenas noches, no?
Hay frases que es mejor no comprender, por si acaso algún día nos mandan a ese sitio

Las explicaciones de Ant, son más que suficientes, pero quiero añadir que esta expresión, muy común entre nuestra mala educación, no se entiende con el sentido literal. Equivale a "*déjame en paz,* o *quítate de mi vista*, porque se supone, o al menos lo supongo yo, que ese acto se realiza en un lugar donde no te vean. 

Es necesario para interpretar correctamente la intencionalidad de estas frases, oirlas, pues pueden decirse con un tono de broma totalmente inofensivo, o con intención ofensiva y mordaz.

Saludos,

Mangato


----------



## Antpax

Mangato said:


> Buenos día Hiro, para tí buenas noches, no?
> Hay frases que es mejor no comprender, por si acaso algún dia nos mandan a ese sitio
> 
> Las explicaciones de Ant, son más que suficientes, pero quiero añadir que esta expresión, muy común entre nuestra mala educación, no se entiende con el sentido literal. Equivale a "*déjame en paz,* o *quítate de mi vista*, porque se supone o al menos lo supongo yo que ese acto se realiza en un lugar donte no te vean.
> 
> *Es necesario para interpretar correctamente la intencionalidad de estas frases, oirlas, pues pueden decirse con un tono de broma totalmente inofensivo, o con intención ofensiva y mordaz.*
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Mangato


 
Gran verdad. En español es muy importante el tono y el contexto en el que se dicen las cosas. Por aquí somos muy mal hablados, y usamos las palabrotas para todo, así que hay que tener un poco de cuidado.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## RSalaya

En general, si no se domina el uso del idioma, es preferible evitar ese tipo de expresiones, por que en su uso se manejan códigos informales que lo hacen muy complicado.
De hecho, supongo que sucede en todos los idiomas, la imagen de un extranjero utilizando mal palabras malsonantes suele ser motivo de chusca, y ese es el mejor supuesto, por que es perfectamente posible resultar insultante usando expresiones que en determinado tono y contexto no lo resultaría.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, 

Muchas gracias. 

Lo mismo pasa con el anime y el manga japoneses, 
No es necesario comprender algunas palabras, o 
en algunos casos, es peor aprenderlas, porque 
el conocimiento de las palabras buenas ya aprendidas
queda turbada. 

He dado las mismas respuestas a las preguntas 
hechas por los extranjeros, pero abundan las personas mal
educadas quienes felizmente o unas pocas ( francamente dicho  )  participan en este foro. 


Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## bb008

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> 1. “ tomar por saco” no se explica en el diccionario
> de Rae. No lo comprendo.
> 
> 2. Tampoco comprendo “ gastar bromas a su santa
> Madre o Santa María. “ Es increíble que la madre de
> Jota es una santa..!!
> 
> Ayudenme a comprenderlo.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki
> 
> 
> Hay que saber reise de uno mismo primero y luego poder
> reirse con (y no de) los demás.
> El que gasta bromas y
> no las tolera tiene un serio problema, porque no todos son
> como tú Jota, y claro en un momento dado pueden mandarlo
> atomar por saco o decirle por la vía menos diplomática que
> le gaste la broma a su santa madre.
> En fin... bromas aparte, que tengo ganas echarme una siesta
> y no me dejan, jo...


 

En Venezuela Hiro somos muy directos (mi intención no es ofender ni ser grosera), pero para que tengas una idea nosotros en este caso diríamos:

Tomar por saco: "Anda a lavarte ese c...o" o paltó"
Le gaste la broma a su santa madre: "vete al c.ñ. de tu madre"

Eso es para mandar *a ver* *si el gallo puso* a las personas, que en su momento te gustaría poner en su sitio.


----------



## irmayeh

Hola amigos,

¿Alguién sabe como explicar la siguiente frase en rojo? Muchas gracias.

*he vendido el alma, pensaba coy. le he vendido el alma a esta tía, y me van a dar bien por saco entre todos. ella, este hombre. hasta el chofer bereber me va a dar. esto es como querer nadar entre marrajos con mucha hambre. si fuera listo, y a estas alturas queda claro que no lo soy, echaría ahora a correr monte abajo, saltaría a bordo del “carpanta”, le diría al piloto que soltara amarras, y me largaría de aquí a toda prisa.*


----------



## v2379

En un sentido suave, quiere decir fastiardiarle entre todos. Existe un sentido mucho más fuerte


----------



## Naticruz

«Me sube la sangre a la cabeza y un día le mando a *tomar por saco*»

Esto decía Antonio a Mercedes, refiriéndose a D. Pablo, en el serial «Cuéntame cómo fue».

Me gustaría saber qué quería decir Antonio con aquel «tomar por saco». ¿Será algo así como «lo mando a freír espárragos»?

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Sí, es lo mismo que "mandar a alguien a freir espárragos". Es un eufemismo de "mandarlo a tomar por culo" , que es bastante soez.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Naticruz

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Sí, es lo mismo que "mandar a alguien a freir espárragos". Es un eufemismo de "mandarlo a tomar por culo" , que es bastante soez.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


Muchísimas gracias, Ant.
Mejores saludos


----------



## nrn-

Extraido de un libro sobre expresión corporal escrito por Ulrich Ramer:*

La expresión vulgar "a tomar por el culo“ proviene de
un origen muy antiguo que tiene que ver con la adoración
del diablo, que según la superstición humana, en
lugar del trasero tenía una cara y del ano una boca.
Las brujas en el aquelarre (Hexensabbat), acusadas por
su actuar sucio, afirmaron que solamente besaron esa
segunda cara. Todo eso fue producto de la invención
medieval que por las leyendas y la superstición transmitida
de una generación a otra se mantuvo, posteriormente
perdido el vínculo semántico con la situación
antes mencionada. Sólo sobrevivió la expresión lingüística
y la impresión de un hecho detestable. Hoy en
día, sobre todo en Europa, es un insulto muy ofensivo y
vulgar.
En muchas culturas el trasero es el lugar para el castigo
- también en prácticas sado-masoquistas - y, como
acabamos de decir, metafóricamente se pega la cara del
diablo.
Pero no sólo se castiga el trasero sino también - sobre
todo en Italia - se pellizca para provocar o llamar la atención*

Sea cierto o no el orígen aquí mencionado es la explicación más coherente que he hallado.


----------



## Mate

Chencho43 said:


> Hola, me gustaría saber sólo por curiosidad si alguien conoce el origen de la expresión "a tomar por culo" (en el sentido de estar demasiado lejos).
> 
> Muchas gracias


En el sentido de quedar algún sitio muy lejos, nosotros tenemos una expresión muy común que se le parece: "(tal lugar) queda en la *loma del culo*). 
Es improbable que Chencho regrese al foro para decirnos en qué contexto vio, leyó u oyó decir "a tomar por culo" en el sentido de estar (algo, alguien ¿?) demasiado lejos.



nrn- said:


> Extraido de un libro sobre expresión corporal escrito por Ulrich Ramer:*
> 
> La expresión vulgar "a tomar por el culo“ proviene de
> un origen muy antiguo que tiene que ver con la adoración
> del diablo, que según la superstición humana, en
> lugar del trasero tenía una cara y del ano una boca.
> Las brujas en el aquelarre (Hexensabbat), acusadas por
> su actuar sucio, afirmaron que solamente besaron esa
> segunda cara. Todo eso fue producto de la invención
> medieval que por las leyendas y la superstición transmitida
> de una generación a otra se mantuvo, posteriormente
> perdido el vínculo semántico con la situación
> antes mencionada. Sólo sobrevivió la expresión lingüística
> y la impresión de un hecho detestable. Hoy en
> día, sobre todo en Europa, es un insulto muy ofensivo y
> vulgar.
> En muchas culturas el trasero es el lugar para el castigo
> - también en prácticas sado-masoquistas - y, como
> acabamos de decir, metafóricamente se pega la cara del
> diablo.
> Pero no sólo se castiga el trasero sino también - sobre
> todo en Italia - se pellizca para provocar o llamar la atención*
> 
> Sea cierto o no el orígen aquí mencionado es la explicación más coherente que he hallado.



No conozco al mentado doctor Ramer, pero esta explicación no solo está mal escrita sino que es un delirio sin pies ni cabeza. 

Que me corrijan los amigos españoles si me equivoco, pero tanto "a tomar por culo" warn como "que te den" warn tienen que ver con el pecado de sodomía warn:) y no con brujas besando en la boca una presunta cara en el culo de Lucifer.


----------



## Lurrezko

Sí, la explicación me parece un despropósito, amigo Mate. A mi entender las expresiones son una referencia clara al pasatiempo de la sodomía, que nunca tuvo buena prensa, y no a que don Lucifer tenga la cara en el culo y el ano en la boca. Que también son ganas, ya que hablamos.

Saludos


----------

